# Carving Vise



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have used a carving vise for many years. Up until a year or so ago I had what is called a poor mans carving vise. I will attach a you tube site that shows how to make one if you would like to.They are grate because they let you have both hands free and you can turn you work as needed to work on it. The one in the pictures I have enjoyed because it is a bit easier to adjust. It works great with toppers.















This is the home made vise. Like I said I use one for about 20years.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one

good idea

also it would pay people to look round for second hand ones .if they need it

I bought a second hand record one for £6.00 plus £4 postage great piece of kit.

would suggest if anyone carving they use one there very handy

Love the ducks head in the background


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very simple and clever idea!

Those are the best kind. I think you're going to see a lot of copies being made.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Cv3's replacement to his "poor mans " vice reminds me of another design I have seen on youtube, it utilised an upturned modified tow hitch and a thread and nut type toe ball as opposed to a flange mounted one (will post a link if I can find it again).

Carving vices are a good thing to have, I have a Record one same as Cobalt's but in my early days of caving I used a piece of 2x1 with a 8mm dia hole at one end to fix my topper with a wing nut and washer, with a standard bench vice. this presents the topper in practically all attitudes required as you can use all 4 sides horizontal , vertical and any angle in between, slacken the wing nut and turn the topper to achieve all positions.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a number of jigs I have made to hold different projects that fit on my vise. I like many of Chris Pyes work holders.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

CV3 said:


> The one in the pictures I have enjoyed because it is a bit easier to adjust. It works great with toppers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen others just about like the pictures made with bowling balls and wood.


----------

